# Nail biopsy



## Danielle (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if we are only trimming the nail, not the nail matrix, nail bed, or nail plate and sending the nail trim for biopsy. Do we use code 11755;
biopsy of nail unit.

Thanks so much!
Danielle


----------



## lspray (Jan 19, 2010)

*Nail trimmings*

Hello,

According to the AAD, nail clippings is part of the office visit even sent for biospy.


----------

